# .  (, , , )

## Svet*

,       ?

----------


## .

-    ,    .    ,    .

----------


## Svet*

,        ?

----------


## .

> 


       ?   ( )  .

----------


## Svet*

,            ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Svet*

...         :Wow:  ,      ...        ?

----------


## .

,     .    ,     ?

----------


## Svet*



----------


## Cyr

> -    ,    .    ,    .


        ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Svet*

:Frown:     ?

----------


## .

*Svet**,  .         .   ,   ,          ?   :Smilie: 
       ,     .       ,    . 
http://www.klerk.ru/rubricator/?31     .             .
  ,      :Wink:

----------


## Svet*

:yes:

----------


## Brazer

,       ,   ..,     ?
       ?
.

----------


## .

> ,       ,   ..,


  .
http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/?86801

----------


## Svet*

31  1998 . N -6-16/210



-

----------


## .

.  ,     .

----------


## Brazer

,         ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Brazer

,        (   ) -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

40 ,    4  .      .

----------


## Brazer

?                (    ),       1    :Embarrassment:          -  .
  ?

----------


## .

.  , ?   :Wink:

----------


## tanjucha

., ,     -   ,   ?

----------


## .

,    -1, -3, (  ) -9, -11(02) (      ).   -14

----------


## tanjucha

,    , -,      ? ,        (1,3,9)?  ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,      :Smilie:

----------


## tanjucha

,  :Smilie:

----------

,    .,      - ( ,    ,    ,  )   ?        ,  ? 
        ()?  ?
  , ,   -  .
  ,    ,  ,  2004     ,  ,    -,        ? 
    ?    ?
 !

----------

> ,   ..?


 .
     .

----------


## aleks33.72

!
     ?

----------

.       .

----------


## aleks33.72

?   ?     -11    ..

----------

1.  .     .
2.        
:     .

----------


## West2014

.
    .

   15%
         " " ,   .
 .

     ,   ?

----------


## .



----------


## West2014

*.*,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> " "


    (   ),       .

----------


## West2014

*ZZZhanna*,   ,   ...     ,        , ,  ?

----------

> , ,


      (  -       )   ()
    .
  (  )   . 
     (, ) ,       // (   )-   ( )            .   -   .

----------


## West2014

**,     ,  ,      .  ,     ,     ?      ?

----------

> ?


,  .
         ,     .
 -      .     .
   -  .

----------


## West2014

**, ,  )    

   .

----------

!
 ,    .  , , ,  :
 (),  -   +   (  ..)
1.  . -  . 
     :   -  .   -     . !
       -, .   .
2.   .
     :        -   . 
       :  .             01.07.2018
   -  !

----------

> 01.07.2018


     .   :    (   )    .
:   -        (     - ).

----------

> .   :    (   )    .
> :   -        (     - ).


, !

----------

> .       .


, , ,     ,      ?     .

----------

- ,       -    01.07.2017.

----------

